# equipment question (line gun?)



## upperco2 (Feb 14, 2011)

I take down a fair number of dead trees per year on my farm in Maryland. Many of these trees need to be cabled and pulled over. I am looking for a tool that will allow me to get a cable into the top of a tree. I have a throw line, but it is only good for rigging lower limbs. I have climbing gear, but my knees don't much care for climbing anymore. I have seen line guns available in the past, but I haven't been able to find one now that I am ready to buy one. Any suggestions? Does anyone use a bowfishing bow?


----------



## PinnaclePete (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.pinnaclearboristsupplies.com/big-shot-kit-p-724.html?zenid=4809808e5986b2805da4fdb49b02027e

The above link shows a BigShot kit, basically an overpowered slingshot that's popular and widely used. It can send a 12 oz. throw ball to the top of 80 ft. trees.

I've heard and seen guys using modified potato guns, PVC and an aerosol propellent.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 20, 2011)

The Big Shot is one of the greatest tools invented in the last few decades. At least according to me. Mossberg makes a 12ga line launching kit for their Model 500 series shotguns. I have not seen one in person yet but if I ever do I am going to buy it. I have used (once) a Naval Arms H&R 45-70 line launcher. Each round runs about $30.00. 

All these devices just launch a light line, you follow up with heavier lines till you have a large rope set. The Mossberg and the Naval Arms are firearms so all laws need to be followed. The NA can launch a line and projectile a heck of a long ways with no way to stop it so be careful.

There are also some pneumatic guns for launching projectiles for rescue work and antenna/power line installations.

The military has several line launchers up to rocket propelled miclic which can launch 1,500lbs of C4. Smaller kits fit the M1903, M14, and M16. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Aug 18, 2011)

*CO2 power launch guns*

I have seen CO2 powered launch tubes and guns :msp_ohmy: for firing sinkers into the surf for fishing the outer bars.

GL


----------



## the Aerialist (Aug 29, 2011)

*A couple of line launchers ...*

First up is the "Air Canon" made of PVC pipe and charged with compressed air. It shoots a standard shot bag:

[video=youtube;YIx_TUXthJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIx_TUXthJw[/video]

Then came the "Rope Gun" it fires a .22 caliber blank which propels a retrieving buoy:

[video=youtube;pa6F1q8cD0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa6F1q8cD0M[/video]







Here is the link for the kit: Retriev-R-Trainer Deluxe Gundog Kit


----------



## 802climber (Sep 26, 2011)

2dogs.... Do you have a link for that shotgun line launching kit? I wonder if there is one out there for the Rem 870.


----------



## Iustinian (Nov 11, 2011)

or maybe you can try amsteel blue -- which is "pound for pound" stronger than steel cable lines. If you haven't heard already, they use it to replace winch line on chippers and skidders. Benefits of it are that its way lighter and easier to handle than cables, and it also doesn't kink like a cable line -- one kink can cost you a lot of money in a cable line.


----------

